# Convicts alternative



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

If you wanna have a new addition tankmates for your piranhas, try Buttikoferi a.k.a Ninetynine _Tilapia buttikoferi _ These guys are very aggressive and grow much larger (15") than those convicts (5"). They grow at the same pace with the Redbellies. In addition, they thrive in most water conditions and also omnivorous. Will eat anything that a Piranha eats. I have one Buttikoferi in a tank with 6 piranhas who never once lay their fins on him/her. In fact, he/she charges right at those Ps very so often though without injuring the Ps. Very terriorial. Drawbacks i found from the research is that they only breed under experts care. Another drawback, there is no way of distinguishing males from females, either by color, body shape, or fin development. I hope you find this info interesting.


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

small/juvi Butt


----------



## BiteMeNipMe (Apr 26, 2003)

additional note:

i have one 5" oscar in the tank who always get bullied (fins nipped almost bald) by the 6 rbps. But the buttikoferi never bothers him. i dunno why. maybe they dont bother other fellow chiclids. It attackeD flying foxes and bala sharks though. he/she creates havoc in the tank when he gets hungry and only live feeders available in the tank. This way the feeders will panic and the rbps kill the feeder for him to eat.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you can keep just about any of the larger cichlids with redbellies... Dempseys, Texases, Green Terrors, Jaguars, Red Devils, Buttis, etc etc

buttis are a good fish


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i agree mosty cichlids are more aggresive than p's but i'd go with convicts because they dont get huge i think their max is 5 or 6"? either way im cool with that thats big enough i dont want a friggin 14" butti or red devil in my tank running in i like cichlids as clean up fish not the dominant one !!! lol


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Oh man you got Budda... they will get some aggressive, probally cause your P's some hard time too


----------

